# Guess who's One today???



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

MALCOLM!

My handsome boy is a whole year old!

Here are some pics of him on his big day:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

And some baby pics, of course!

4 weeks old:










5 weeks:










And two from his first day home at 8 weeks old:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Malcom! And even though it doesn't look like you're ever going to forgive mom for the rabbit ears, remember she loves you


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful boy!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Malcolm :cheer2:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy First Birthday Malcolm!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

awww He is so cute!!! I love black boxers! 

Happy Birthday big guy!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy first, beautiful boy :bounce:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday to sweet Mr. Malcolm!!!


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday Malcolm!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Aww they grow up so fast, dont they? Happy Birthday Malcolm


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy 1st birthday Malcolm! I hope your Momma spoiled you rotten


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Malcolm!!! How old is Lila?


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> Happy Birthday Malcolm!!! How old is Lila?


Lila is almost 9 months - born June 3, 2011


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Happy 1st birthday Malcolm! I hope your Momma spoiled you rotten


Well, I did pick him up a 25-lb half-side of lamb! And he got this:


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I was disappointed at first thinking there weren't any puppy pics and then there they were! Happy Birthday! You had two boxer puppies at once? What was that like, are they pretty high energy?


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> I was disappointed at first thinking there weren't any puppy pics and then there they were! Happy Birthday! You had two boxer puppies at once? What was that like, are they pretty high energy?


I got both of them at 8 weeks, so I've had Malcolm for about 3 months longer than Lila. It seems like it would be crazy, but for the most part it's been easier to have two - they tire each other out and keep each other company. The first 6 weeks or so after I got Lila were tough, but mostly because I moved across the country at the same time... :shocked: They are pretty high-energy pups (Malcolm more so than Lila), but we make frequent trips to the dog park and they go to daycare on my long class days, so it's totally manageable


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I was going to ask what goingpostal asked. Wasn't sure how it would be having two babies at once, but that makes since, Im glad they get along so well and are able to entertain each other.


----------

